# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  وارغو وشارة القيادة  في مباراة الهلال !!!

## عمرعثمان

*بعد عودته لسابق عهده وتألقه في الفترة الحالية وهو في قمة سعادته حيث صرح بانه يعيش اجمل ايامه في المريخ اتمنى ان تعطى له شارة القيادة في مباراة الهلال , خاصة وان الجماعة اليومين ديل فارشين عدييل من تألقه , وكما انه انفعالى شوية وسيعمد الرشاشات على اثارته وقد تضبطه الشارة قليلا وتجعله يتمالك اعصابه ,ونكون صدنا عصفورين بحجر واحد ,نضمنه هادئا بحكم القيادة , ونرد له بعض من ثقته التى بدأ يستعيدها ,رايكم شنو ياشباب 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*والله كلام منطقي زي الدكوه
كلام اضح وجميل وفي محلو أتمني أن يصل صوتك وبالجد حاتكون لفته بارعه جدا.
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلم أبو آية 




تخريمة
حاولت مقابلتك ذاك اليوم لكن زمن المباراة كان قد حان 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

تسلم أبو آية 




تخريمة
حاولت مقابلتك ذاك اليوم لكن زمن المباراة كان قد حان 



الجايات أكتر من الرايحات بأذن الله سنلتقي
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* 



                               ان شاء الله الجايات اكتر من الرايحات
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*              تسلم يا عمركو  يا غالى
والله  كلام منطقي وارغووووووووووووو الهلال حارقوووووووووو

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

              تسلم يا عمركو  يا غالى
والله  كلام منطقي وارغووووووووووووو الهلال حارقوووووووووو




وارغو والله وبأذن الله حايبهدل الجماعه شديد
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*كلام جميل جدا
اتمنى يحصل الكلام ده
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* تسلموا الاخوة

حسن يعقوب
طوكراوي 
وأبو آية 

على المرور
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وما تنسى يا عمر عثمان واحده من العصافير
استفزاز الرشاريش !!
*

----------


## الملك

*الفكره جيده ولكن بعد ان يوقع عليها الكابتن فيصل عجب...
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نتمنى ذلك يا عمر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*فكرة ممتازة....
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الاحبة 

الابيض ضميرك
الملك 
عجبكو 
محمدمامون 
شكرا على المرور والاضافة 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا عمر

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* تسلم الحبيب حسن يعقوب ,

ووارغوووووووووووووو والهلال حارقووووووووووووو
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*فكره ممتازه
تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*كلام حلو جدا رشحت وارغو للفوز بلقب رجل المباراة 3 مرات ولم يخذلني وبقولها من الان وارغو بأذن الله رجل مباراتنا مع الجلافيط وح يحرز هدف ويفوز تاني برجل المباراة وح نفوز بهدفين ان شاء الله وانا مع كلامك ياعمر وارغو يكون الكابتن تقبل مروري ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الأخوين 
عاشق الصفوة
ماسى الزعيم 
شكرا على المرور والاضافة , وان شاء الله وارغو ماحايتوقف فالقطار قد انطلق
*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*كلام سليم وفي محلو نايد هذا الاقتراح وياريت يعملوا بيه عشان الرشاشات تموت عديل كده 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلم الحبيب محمد حبيب 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ميه ميه...والله الكلام ده لو حصل الجماعه نفسيات ساااااااااى بيبركو

              تقبل تحياتى و احتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ميه ميه...والله الكلام ده لو حصل الجماعه نفسيات ساااااااااى بيبركو

تقبل تحياتى و احتراماتى



  شكرا الاخت البرنسيسة على المرور والاضافة
*

----------


## تينا

*عين العقل وياريت يجيب هدفين نسهر للصباح
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

عين العقل وياريت يجيب هدفين نسهر للصباح



الاخت تينا 

شكرا على المرور 

ياريت يجيب ثلاثة ويكرر عملته تااااااااااااااني 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقتراح ميه الميه اؤيده بشدة

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تشكر الاخ مريخابي كسلاوي على المرور والتاييد
*

----------


## عرفة مهدى عثمان

*كان عملو كدا الهلالاب بيموتو من الحرقه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا ابو الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## مستكاوي

*جميـــــــل جدا
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كنت أتمنى أن يلبس شارة الكابتينية يوم ذاك أكرم الهادي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يستاهل والله عشان يحس بي حب الجماهير
                        	*

----------

